# Epson 4800 Settings



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Can someone let me know what settings they're using for their Epson 4800 for sublimation? I'm using my own refillable cartridges with cobra inks.

Media Type?
Print Quality?


Thanks​


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

primodvdprices said:


> Can someone let me know what settings they're using for their Epson 4800 for sublimation? I'm using my own refillable cartridges with cobra inks.
> 
> Media Type?
> Print Quality?
> ...


Did you get a profile from Cobra? The "readme.txt" with your profile would indicate your settings.

In general for sublimation we always use a "matte" or "plain/inkjet" paper settings.

use 2880 dpi resolution for hard goods, for soft goods you can can do 1440 DPI.

If you have a profile I can help you set it up, but I need to know your OS and graphic program(s).


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

Hello,

I asked them for the profile but they sent me one for the R3000. I don't think they have one for the 4800 but that's all they have.


I have Windows 7. I have coreldraw X6 and photoshop CS5. 


Any help would be appreciated. Do you have experience with Wasatch?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

primodvdprices said:


> Hello,
> 
> I asked them for the profile but they sent me one for the R3000. I don't think they have one for the 4800 but that's all they have.
> 
> ...


You should have a custom one made then. They (Cobra) have instructions on their website for that. That printer is so old that I guess they don't want to make a profile for it as a "stock" profile. You are likely the only one using that printer with Cobra inks.

I have never used Wasatch although many others here have on large format printers, perhaps they can chime in. 

I can't guide you on the RIP you mention, but if you just want to use that ICC then it should be very similar to Artanium's sublimation setup instructions. 

I took a look at the docs there at the link below. Basically you would of course be substituting the Cobra profile you have with the Artanium profile mentioned in the application setup docs. The setup should follow the same otherwise.

I doubt it's going to be very close using that old printer with a newer printer profile, but won't hurt to try. Anyway, long term you really need to get an ICC made for your printer.


Sawgrass Technologies - Windows Configuration and Installation


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm using an Epson 4880 with Artanium inks and the ICC profile from Sawgrass. The profile is a good starting point, but sometimes I'll see strange color casts in parts of an image. I'm planning to have a custom profile made. 

I'm also interested to know how the Cobra inks work for you, as I'm not sure how long Sawgrass will support this printer.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mcpix said:


> I'm using an Epson 4880 with Artanium inks and the ICC profile from Sawgrass. The profile is a good starting point, but sometimes I'll see strange color casts in parts of an image. I'm planning to have a custom profile made.
> 
> I'm also interested to know how the Cobra inks work for you, as I'm not sure how long Sawgrass will support this printer.


I'm fine with the Cobra inks. I divorced Sawgrass a long time ago.


----------



## primodvdprices (May 16, 2013)

So I finally got Wasatch. I tried to put my ICC profile that I have but I'm getting an error. Here is what it says:

The current ICC output profile is incorrect.

Color channels in ICC output profile:3

Managed color channels in output device:4

This Mismatch will not use colorants effectively. It will produce inferior results.

Does anybody know how I can fix this? Do I need a new profile?


Thanks


----------



## mcpix (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm not sure how to use Wasatch either, but you should be able to just use your ICC profile with the Epson printer driver as mgparrish explained above. The Wasatch Softrip gives you more control over your printing, but since you're just starting out, I think it would be easier to use the Epson driver at this point. 

On my Epson 4880 with Artanium inks, the Sawgrass profile recommends Epson Presentation Matte as the paper selection and the Conde Profile recommends Epson Enhanced Matte. I've found that the Enhanced Matte setting lays down more ink, so you could try both and see what you like best.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ronimar said:


> hello my friends ... I'm new here. I'm looking for a solution of my problem.
> 
> I just turn my epson 4800 for uv .. new eco solvent head. dampers and tubes uv all new. however I say to make print and ink does not come out ... I checked and have ink in dampers. however the ink does not come out ... I'm using the ink supply by gravity drop .. put the straight tubes of paint in the cartridges because the central bmba is not solvent based ... someone can tell me a solution.? thank you


I presume you have tried head cleans? There is a more advanced head clean options but does draw out a lot more ink.

I guess the question would be does the ink not being delivered issue occur due to the setup/mod you just did or was there a pre-existing issue before you did the mod.

I have a 4880 and it works the same and is really the same design.

I'm curious about your UV setup and would be interested in doing such a thing myself on my 4880 so I'm happy to help you with this until this is fully resolved. 

So a couple of questions first.

Had the printer sat a while before the mod? 

The last time the printer was used as a normal printer did it function OK?

What did you do to purge out the previous inks?

To really nail this down there are 2 variables here, one is the print head health starting out, and then the possibility of the mod not being correctly done or the mod itself is not very robust in terms of design.


----------



## ronimar (Oct 30, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> I presume you have tried head cleans? There is a more advanced head clean options but does draw out a lot more ink.
> 
> I guess the question would be does the ink not being delivered issue occur due to the setup/mod you just did or was there a pre-existing issue before you did the mod.
> 
> ...







It was exchanged for a head dx5 echo solvent and the tubes were exchanged. I already did some impressions before the problem ... I stopped a few days waiting for the shock absorbers arrive and then it does more impressions ... the head is free ... all jets .. however not in heavy cleanup in Printer Setup and thrown paint in disposal ...


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ronimar said:


> It was exchanged for a head dx5 echo solvent and the tubes were exchanged. I already did some impressions before the problem ... I stopped a few days waiting for the shock absorbers arrive and then it does more impressions ... the head is free ... all jets .. however not in heavy cleanup in Printer Setup and thrown paint in disposal ...


Printer should be good then, I think your problem is that you don't have a good vacuum once you swapped your inks (air in the lines).

Are you able to get any support from the systems supplier?

There is a way to prime the ink lines (pull out the air) and a video for it. but I'm afraid of since this is UV ink and that procedure might expose some of the ink to UV. It involves pulling off the ink lines and then using a syringe to pull out any air. You would have to do it in the dark I'm afraid.

For the "power" head cleaning there are a couple of different levels available. I'll research on this and report back as I did one maybe a couple of years ago.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ronimar said:


> hello my friends ... I'm new here. I'm looking for a solution of my problem.
> 
> I just turn my epson 4800 for uv .. new eco solvent head. dampers and tubes uv all new. however I say to make print and ink does not come out ... I checked and have ink in dampers. however the ink does not come out ... I'm using the ink supply by gravity drop .. put the straight tubes of paint in the cartridges because the central bmba is not solvent based ... someone can tell me a solution.? thank you


Here is the power cleaning procedure, *use only if you have tried everything else, *it uses a ton of ink $$$ but will move out any air.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nYloeIPvmk

Before you do this please confirm if you are getting any support from the UV system supplier. They should be able to confirm if it is OK to do a prime using syringes so not to use up ink like the power cleaning does. I'm sure other users of this system had similar issues as you have.


----------



## ronimar (Oct 30, 2015)

mgparrish said:


> Here is the power cleaning procedure, *use only if you have tried everything else, *it uses a ton of ink $$$ but will move out any air.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nYloeIPvmk
> 
> Before you do this please confirm if you are getting any support from the UV system supplier. They should be able to confirm if it is OK to do a prime using syringes so not to use up ink like the power cleaning does. I'm sure other users of this system had similar issues as you have.



I already did the Power Cleaning. even so. the paint was not pro disposal tank.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

ronimar said:


> I already did the Power Cleaning. even so. the paint was not pro disposal tank.


So there is no ink flowing is what you are stating?

There should have been a lot of ink in the waste container. 
In other words you checked the "Maintenance tank service life" % percentage? You checked the ink tank % before and after the power clean and you see no change?

See the attached image, you're screen should be similar.

Is this true of all the colors? In other words you noticed less inks in any of the carts after the power clean?

I sent you a PM with my email. If you can share your installation documents I would be happy to look at them and see if I can offer anything.


----------

